# Thornhill Vienna Dressage Saddle?



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone have a Thorhill Vienna dressage saddle? I found a used one I want to try out, but it's a good 2 hour drive, so I'd like to know if it's worth the trip.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Have it for 1.5 years (ride in it almost every day as well as at the shows). Love it. Put me in good balance, fit my butt + legs. BUT(!) it's designed towards wider horses (I have medium (32 tree) and it's already slightly wide). I'm not positive it'll be a good fit for TB.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Crap. She said she was using it on a TB, but if you don't think it will fit a TB, I trust your judgement over someone trying to sell a saddle. Her's is a 32 too. Do they come with other tree sizes?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Go try it, I've found my Thornhill CC to be one of the more versatile fitting saddles I've ever bought. Depending on the horse, of course, it might work for you, I have a couple with withers and it's fine on them and the one I bought it for was so mutton withered he looked like he had shoulders like a bull. It's worked great for all of them, I just use a different pad. 

IMO Thornhill makes one of the best quality, most comfortable saddles around, especially for the price.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Crap. She said she was using it on a TB, but if you don't think it will fit a TB, I trust your judgement over someone trying to sell a saddle. Her's is a 32 too. Do they come with other tree sizes?


Next size is 34, which is really wide.  BTW (for comparison) I use WIDE M Toulouse for jumping (and Wide MT dressage was the next choice after Thornhill when I tried the saddles). The Medium MT was narrow for both of them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

DA, their A/P and jumping saddles seem to be on more narrow side (I remember trying wide CC and it was OK fit). But their dressage (I tried all 3: Vienna, Klasse, and the most expensive one (can't think of name at the moment)) seem to run very wide (especially Klasse). After they grew all the muscles last year, the withers on both mares went up quite a bit, so the saddle fitter ended up adding the flock to the front of the saddle to bring it up (as the saddle sat too low on front and moved forward during the ride). I agree it's a very nice saddle though.

MBP, what do you use on him now?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been using a Wintec pro. I've been wanting to upgrade to a nice leather saddle with a comfy deep seat. Puck is not the typical shark fin withers. They are TB high, but he does have some shoulders on him, so it might fit. 

I looked at M. Toulousse, but somebody told me that the leather bled into their riding pants over and over again until they finally just resold it. Not sure if she just got a lemon or if that is typical of the leather they use. 

Ultimately, I would like to go with wool flocking if at all possible.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have to say black MT leathers do color the pants (although the quality of the leather itself is so nice that I live with it). But my CC saddle didn't color. When I tried MT dressage together with bunch others my saddle fitters didn't particularly liked the way billets are done there. 

What about Stubben? Have you tried one if it's a good feet.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I like soft comfy leather. All the stubben's I've sat in were rock hard. Also trying to stay under $1000 but still end up with wool. I'm hoping somebody sells a used County in the near future.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I like soft comfy leather. All the stubben's I've sat in were rock hard. Also trying to stay under $1000 but still end up with wool. I'm hoping somebody sells a used County in the near future.


Lol! Yeah, I felt the same in Stubben when I tried couple saddles (was a bad fit too). Good luck in your search! I wish I could suggest something, but I only did research on those saddles for wider horses.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Anyone have a Thorhill Vienna dressage saddle? I found a used one I want to try out, but it's a good 2 hour drive, so I'd like to know if it's worth the trip.


I have a Thornhill Vienna II (wouldn't know what the difference between the original and the II is...)

but here is a really good site explaining them 

Thornhill Dressage 

If you click on Vienna II in the area below the top..you can see what they say about it in detail. 

I love mine! although it needs re-flocked.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take pics of your horse's back from a few angles, fairly close up and send them to the seller. She may be able to tell if the saddle will NOT work for your horse.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*i recently bought the Med for my TB and wb/tb*

Hey MYBoyPuck,

I recently bought the Med (which is the 2nd size the first being a narrow)
It fits both my TB and my WB/TB cross like a glove. It's one of those saddles that has a more universal type of fit. it's VERY well made with really nice flexible leather not too think or too thin. 

Mine is put together really well. I LOVE it. before this i was using an older stubban Tristan and i really like the Vienna ll SO SO SO much better. 

I bought mine new with leathers and irons for 598. but they normally go for 798 to 900. shop around. also the dealers if you buy one new will let you send a wither tracing and they will let you return the saddle to exchange if it does not fit. 

I would buy mine over again in a heartbeat. I really love that it puts you in the sweet spot in the proper position as soon as you sit down. I feel really secure in that saddle. i highly recommend it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

WildAcreFarms said:


> Hey MYBoyPuck,
> 
> I recently bought the Med (which is the 2nd size the first being a narrow)
> It fits both my TB and my WB/TB cross like a glove. It's one of those saddles that has a more universal type of fit. it's VERY well made with really nice flexible leather not too think or too thin.
> ...


Thanks for the info! I'm waiting to see how large (or small) my tax return is and have this saddle in the back of my mind. Good to know it fits both you and your horse so well.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*keep an eye on ebay and or backpage*

keep an eye out for a used one if you know what size you need. i see used ones EUC all the time for 300 to 400 and that is probably negotiable. 
I have AN OLDER 18" narrow that needs the sweat flaps replaced ill make you a great deal on but it's an older one.... like around 10 years old. it's set up for the short girth but it does not have the Y girthing ,which I'm not crazy about BTW i can't get my saddle pads to fit right with it or they fit but the Velcro is not right on one side......

anyway good luck whatever you get. I love mine and i think you will be really surprised at the quality you will get for 800. for a brand new one.


----------

